# Recruiting now



## sarapartridge

EXCITING OPPORTUNITY : Global Health and Nutrition company are recruiting in MEXICO now in APRIL & MAY.
I am looking for confident, ambitious people interested in business development on a local and international scale. Full training and mentoring given.
5 positions available 

Please contact me today.[email protected]

Recruitment video: click here for more information
Many thanks


----------

